# Tyre Pressure's ??



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi all
just preparing for trip to Poole - leaving tomorrow and thinking we should check tyres etc before leaving home 8O 

Our Ford handbook says 44 Front and 70 Rear (2005 Ford Transit Pollensa). We wont be going full laden this trip but was wondering if anyone with same/similar 'van has any advice re these pressures as I'm sure I have read somewhere on here that this gives quite a hard ride.

We have a Hilka 12 volt Air Compressor which has max 100 pressure so would hopefully be man enough in case we need to use it. Or should we go to a garage to check pressure before setting out.

I did try to do a search on the forums here  any clues how to do a search that doesn't return hundreds of 'related' items....what am I doing wrong!

Thanks as always and wish us luck on our first trip out since buying the van.

Maura


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Tyre Pressure*

Our Pollensa is Boxer based so probably completely different. 
But 65 psi is the max my tyres will take and I have had three rubber valves fail at this pressure. According to the ATS website pressures above 60 psi should have metal valves. Also max load my tyres will take is 900kg. Worth checking.

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a Transit based AutoSleeper Legend. When I first hadit I had it weighed at the local weighbridge and sent the values to Michelin via email. In return they sent back the appropriate pressures. The dealers (Marquis ) and AutoSleepers however reccommend that you use the pressures given in the Ford handbook, which I now do. I get a much more comfortable and quieter ride. Also as in a previous reply your tyres may not be rated for pressures above 65 psi. This will make the ride very hard and may lead to premature and sudden failure!!


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Don't have the same vehicle as yours. We have a Dethleffs built on a Fiat Ducato cab and chassis.

My comments would be to follow whatever the official hand book says. 

ONE THING, if you bought it second hand make sure that the previous owner didn't chage they tyres to something other than the manufacturers recomendations. 

If you have the correct tyres per the hand book, then I would use the tyre pressures recomended by the manufacturer too.

----------

Just as a guideline (because it sure surprised me at first) the Dethleffs hand book recomends 5.5 bar pressure front and rear for my motorhome - that is 80 psi. I was amazed that the at such high pressures, compared to say regular cars. But it is correct when using a special "C" grade tyre.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maura

I've sent you a PM.

Please look at this thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-20551-tyre.html+valves

I have actually been to the local Ford dealer today trying to determine the correct tyre pressures for my Transit (2005 LWB) which is fitted with Continental Vanco tyres. If you have a Ford with these tyres, Ford issued a Safety Bulletin some time ago to say that some Transits were fitted with incorrect tyre pressure information on the sticker attached to the cab door frame. Affected owners should have received a new sticker through the post - but they're not certain that everyone had the new sticker. Unbelieveably, Ford can't tell me from my VIN number whether my tyre pressures are correct because although the VIN for my van doesn't come within the ones affected by the Technical Bulletin, the pressures stated on my door post don't tie up with the ones in the dealers manuals! They simply don't seem to know, despite having contacted the Ford Technical department. As a matter of interest the rear tyre pressures on my door post state 5.5bar (79psi) for the rear axle whereas the Ford dealers book says 4.6bar. Which is correct is anyones guess.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have a '53' Autosleeper Pollensa on a Peugeot Boxer (2.0) base. I enquired for tyre pressures at Autosleeper in March this year. The tyres are Michelin X radials 215/70 R150C XC Camping.

I got an Email reply from Charles Trevelyan at Autosleeper Service Department who recommended:

Front - 59 psi Rear - 65 psi

Ian.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hi Maura

I have the Fiat Ducato 14 MWB chassis with 215/70 R 15 109Q XC Camping tyres fitted, the label on the door says 5.0 bar, front & rear,

After a trip to the weighbridge with light load, ie;- local / weekend load, and again with a long holiday load, ie;- 2 - 3 months load, I sent Michelin an e-mail with the front and rear weights, light load, heavy long holiday load, and the max load as on the data plate on the MH,

The info they sent me was a 3 page letter with lots of info, and the pressures front & rear for light load, long holiday load, and max load as data plate, but also stated the MAX pressure for this tyre, and it was well below the data plate on the MH,

I now use the Michelin pressures, and the ride and road grip is a lot better.

Michelin
0845 366 1535
www.michelin.com
[email protected]

Good luck


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

This tyre pressure thing has been covered here many times, the confusion seem to stem from the Michelin XC tyre which is rated to take UP TO 5.5 bar (79 psi). I believe the reason for such a high pressure is to preserve the tyres shape during long lay ups and bears no relationship to the correct pressure for optimum road holding and comfort. Earlier this year I contacted the Michelin technical department and asked for the recommended pressure for 1700 Kg front axle and 2080kg rear axle. Their reply was 3.5 bar and 4.2 bar respectively. Adjusting the pressures on my Rapido down from the crazy heights of 5.5 bar to those recommended by the Michelin Man improved the handling and comfort immeasurably 
Personally I would disregard the 'one size fits all' pressures quoted in handbooks and by dealers and get a recommendation from the tyre manufacturer based on actual vehicle axle weights.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

A *Huge Thanks *to all who have taken the time and trouble to reply to my query and also apologies as I can now see that it has been covered many times previously.
I now have much more info on tyres and pressures etc but to be honest I am still somewhat confused as to whether it is wiser to do as the handbook says or to go with Michelin.
So, we are off for a few days tomorrow, trip down to Dorset should only take a couple of hours - traffic willing - and we will take it nice and easy to see how the van handles at Ford recommended pressures.
On our return we are going to get new valves fitted and consult with Mr Michelin and see what he says as well.

Once again, many thanks and Happy New Year to everyone.

Maura & Rich.


----------

